# Has anyone taken the Tri-Rail from Fort Lauderdale Airport to West Palm Beach?



## glenmore (Apr 17, 2013)

I called Tri-Rail and they said there was a shuttle at the airport to the Fort Lauderdale Station. Price is incredibly cheap. Just wanted to check and see if anyone had used this mode of transportation and what their thoughts were on it.

We are flying into Fort Lauderdale Airport and heading to visit friends in West Palm Beach. Rental car very expensive - shuttles pretty expensive too - wondered if this was a viable alternative. Hate to ask friend to pick us up due to medical issues.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 17, 2013)

The full day Broward County transit pass is $4.00 (Seniors $3). That is pretty cheap also and the Route 1 bus picks up outside at the rental center looking at Terminal 1. Since I FLY SWAs most of the time and they go in & out of Terminal 1, I just hoof it over and catch the Route 1 bus up to Federal and 17th ST; then the Route 40 bus north to Sunrise where I either walk 1/2 block and check into the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort OR transfer again to the Route 11 Bus to go to one of the Wyndham's (Santa Barbara, Royal Vista or Sea Gardens).

If it is raining, I just stay on the Route 1 bus to Central Terminal and transfer directly to the Route 11 Bus which goes also by the Ft Lauderdale Beach resort and then up to Pompano Beach Wyndham resorts.

All the bus routes and schedules are ONLINE at Broward County Transit (BCT) <dot> com. TriRail links should also be shown and the internet address also. TriRail tickets are separate for BCT tickets.

Look it up!


----------



## tashamen (Apr 17, 2013)

glenmore said:


> I called Tri-Rail and they said there was a shuttle at the airport to the Fort Lauderdale Station. Price is incredibly cheap. Just wanted to check and see if anyone had used this mode of transportation and what their thoughts were on it.



I took TriRail to the FLL airport when I stayed at Berkshire by the Sea in Delray Beach two years ago without a car.  Very easy - there was a free Delray Beach town bus to the station there, and the free shuttle at the airport station.  Since there were so many restaurants in walking distance of the resort I didn't see the need to rent a car.  The train was a few minutes late but not enough to worry about with my flight.


----------



## pranas (Apr 17, 2013)

The Broward bus pass will not get you a ride on TriRail. You can buy your ticket at the station.  The ride to Palm Beach is easy especially when someone is picking you up at the station.  Just make sure that you get to the station early for your return trip.


----------



## pranas (Apr 17, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> The full day Broward County transit pass is $4.00 (Seniors $3). That is pretty cheap also and the Route 1 bus picks up outside at the rental center looking at Terminal 1. Since I FLY SWAs most of the time and they go in & out of Terminal 1, I just hoof it over and catch the Route 1 bus up to Federal and 17th ST; then the Route 40 bus north to Sunrise where I either walk 1/2 block and check into the Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort OR transfer again to the Route 11 Bus to go to one of the Wyndham's (Santa Barbara, Royal Vista or Sea Gardens).
> 
> If it is raining, I just stay on the Route 1 bus to Central Terminal and transfer directly to the Route 11 Bus which goes also by the Ft Lauderdale Beach resort and then up to Pompano Beach Wyndham resorts.
> 
> ...



This will not get the OP where he wants to go - Palm Beach.  Also, I would suggest that from the FLL airport  you take the #1(or any bus) that is going to the main station and then transfer to the #11 bus.  It goes down  A1A and will take you very close to all the resorts you mentioned.  I am not one that enjoys standing around on a corner with suitcases in the hot Florida sun waiting for a bus, especially near US 1 and 17 st. which is  not a pedestrian friendly area.


----------



## glenmore (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks to all for your great replies. I am so glad I stumbled upon the Tri-Rail. I think it will work perfectly for us.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 18, 2013)

pranas said:


> This will not get the OP where he wants to go - Palm Beach.  Also, I would suggest that from the FLL airport  you take the #1(or any bus) that is going to the main station and then transfer to the #11 bus.  It goes down  A1A and will take you very close to all the resorts you mentioned.  I am not one that enjoys standing around on a corner with suitcases in the hot Florida sun waiting for a bus, especially near US 1 and 17 st. which is  not a pedestrian friendly area.



Since I have taken the BCT buses almost every timeshare stay I have done for the last 6+ years in the Broward County beaches --- let me explain "what I have found to be personally TRUE":
The *ONLY BCT bus *which stops at the FLL airport is the Route 1 Bus: it is either going to/from Central Terminal or to some shopping mall (Adventuras Mall, I believe) at the end of its route.

Central Terminal is definitely NOT a place I have ever ENJOYED standing around in. There is very limited seating and you are enjoying the masses of people who hang out at a major city bus terminal. You are NOT allowed to wait on the bus and therefore, there is always a line pushing to get on the bus for either a seat or the air conditioning.
Standing on near the cornor of 17th & Federal (US 1) is actually on the 17th seat side with a bench in the SHADE and in front of the Burger King. I have been offered a seat on the bench EVERYTIME I have changed buses. I have never crossed Federal/A1A Highway, but there is a traffic light there. There are 2 bus routes which pickup and transfer passengers there - either the Route 40 or the Route 1.

The Route 11 bus transits between Central Terminal and Copans Mall. Copans Mall is the transfer point to the Palm Beach County buses. I know because that is how I got back & forth from Boca Raton one day to visit a friend at a timeshare in Boca.

Most people waiting for the buses on the street are very polite. It is when a GROUP walks up or a person acts strange. If a person appears from out of town, most locals in Ft Lauderdale try to make a favorable impression (no matter how poor they are by sharing information or explaining where or how the buses work). Yes, I have taken the buses in the evening, but all buses STOP before 11PM and the timetable gets big whole in the schedules after 7PM. But I have taken the Route 40 to Route 1 as early as 5:30AM to get back to the airport --- alone, with my suitcases, and grey hair with the bus change at 17th street and A1A (Federal St).

PS When I travel down from Pompano Beach, I prefer changing buses twice over riding to Central Terminal and making the one bus change.


----------



## pranas (Apr 25, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Since I have taken the BCT buses almost every timeshare stay I have done for the last 6+ years in the Broward County beaches --- let me explain "what I have found to be personally TRUE":
> The *ONLY BCT bus *which stops at the FLL airport is the Route 1 Bus: it is either going to/from Central Terminal or to some shopping mall (Adventuras Mall, I believe) at the end of its route.
> 
> Central Terminal is definitely NOT a place I have ever ENJOYED standing around in. There is very limited seating and you are enjoying the masses of people who hang out at a major city bus terminal. You are NOT allowed to wait on the bus and therefore, there is always a line pushing to get on the bus for either a seat or the air conditioning.
> ...



So you know the area better than a local. Great!


----------



## Loueloui (Apr 26, 2013)

*Not a bad alternative.*

The Tri-Rail is a good choice if you need to get from the airport, and funds are a consideration.

While the service is fairly good, and reliable you should probably ask yourself a few questions:

How much luggage will you be carrying?
Would you be comfortable carting your luggage some distance, possibly several hundred feet? 
Will you be arriving near or during morning or evening rush-hour? 

If none of these would be an obstacle, I would say go for it. The tri-Rail is not dangerous or unreliable or anything, and your plans seem viable.


----------

